
CVE-2020-1350 Wormable Vulnerability in Windows Domain Name System (DNS) Server - weinzierl
https://msrc-blog.microsoft.com/2020/07/14/july-2020-security-update-cve-2020-1350-vulnerability-in-windows-domain-name-system-dns-server/
======
weinzierl
Sounds pretty bad and while Microsoft says: _" While this vulnerability is not
currently known to be used in active attacks, it is essential that customers
apply Windows updates to address this vulnerability as soon as possible."_ we
will see if this is true given that exploit code is on GitHub.

